
Utopia Lost: The Case for Radical Technological Optimism - andars
https://medium.com/@DaleBeran/utopia-lost-7be0603716a4
======
observation
That's interesting Dale, but I do not understand why you think the
Enlightenment ideals are an exception to this:

" Every civilization believes it is “the end of history,” the last and best
political idea. In this sense, the notion of human beings as inherently
selfish competitors is no more true than a medieval serf’s belief in the
divine right of kings, or an 1840s American’s belief in the inherent
slavishness of those he keeps as slaves. These are delusional beliefs that
support a political structure — not inherent truths that demand politics be
structured as they are."

A mere detail! Scott Alexander made the same point. The crux for me though is
this:

You appear to think that technological progress is continuing, _except that it
is not_. Thiel and Cowen have made the same point countless times and by now
it is self evident to me. The ball as it were, is in the other court.

Eric Schmidt and Peter Diamandis's rebuttals are unconvincing. They do not
appear to be grounded in the data we have available on energy prices, worker
wages, commodity prices.

Without that the entire line of reasoning falls apart.

I would, in case you suspect my motivations, actually like to see Utopian
visions from the Left but am unaware of anything interesting. If I am wrong,
tell me. UBI can't be one, even uncle Milton supported the concept.

------
basicplus2
I think the real issue is the top 1% have amassed even more to the detriment
of the majority.

